# [Installation]Live USB, UEFI Bios et secure Boot

## Icky Thump

Bonjour, 

j'ai reçu il y a peu un nouveau netbook "asus X200CA", fournit avec Windows 8 et un BIOS UEFI. Utilisant Linux régulièrement, je comptais sur ce changement de machine pour "aller plus loin", et tenter d'apprendre de nouvelles choses via l'installation d'une Gentoo. 

J'ai donc téléchargé l'ISO du "minimal live CD" sur le site (comme indiqué dans le guide), avant de le graver sur clé USB avec UNetbootin. 

Sauf que visiblement le BIOS ne veut pas booter dessus. J'ai désactivé (il me semble) l'option "secure boot", qui est souvent citée comme source de problème sur internet, mais ça ne veut toujours pas. D'après la somme de contrôle, l'iso téléchargé n'est pas corrompu. J'ai ensuite testé avec une Debian, et dans ce cas ça marche !

Du coup, je me demande si, par hasard, vous ne connaitriez pas une solution à ce problème. Un paramétrage obscur du BIOS ? Une modification à effectuer dans les fichiers générés par UNetbootin ? Je suppose, au pire, que je peux essayer de faire l'installation de Gentoo depuis le live Debian ? 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

SystemRescueCD, basé sur Gentoo, mais aux stéroïdes, a du support UEFI.

Je te recommande vivement ce live linux, bourré d'outils et ... un mode graphique !

----------

## Icky Thump

Eh eh, réponse ultra rapide, efficace... Merci beaucoup !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Moi je recommanderait plutôt de dégager tout ce qui à trait à l'UEFI et secure boot.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Moi je recommanderait plutôt de dégager tout ce qui à trait à l'UEFI et secure boot.

 

Et quand le BIOS fournit pas le mode legacy tu fais comment pour te passer d'UEFI?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Moi je recommanderait plutôt de dégager tout ce qui à trait à l'UEFI et secure boot. 
> 
> Et quand le BIOS fournit pas le mode legacy tu fais comment pour te passer d'UEFI? 

 

Tendu! Je dois pas avoir te pc assez récent; t'as ça sur quelles machines?

----------

## Re15

Bonjour, si je peux me permettre j'ai exactement le même problème : je n'ai pas de BIOS sur mon netbook. C'est un modèle récent avec uniquement un microprogramme UEFI sans aucun mode BIOS/Legacy. Il s'agit d'un Packard Bell easynote ME69BMP. Je cherche à installer linux dessus depuis 2 jours et j'ai découvert les joies de l'UEFI, je ne connaissais pas   :Evil or Very Mad: . Mon grave souci est que mon UEFI est en 32 bits et mon Windows 8 aussi alors que mon processeur est un 64 bits. Du coup je ne peux pas amorcer sur une distribution linux compatible UEFI car elles sont toutes en 64 bits et j'ai cru comprendre qu'un UEFI 32 bits ne peux pas amorcer de système 64 bits. Après de nombreux essais, effectivement je n'ai pas pu. Je vais essayer le systemRescueCD basé sur Gentoo.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Moi je recommanderait plutôt de dégager tout ce qui à trait à l'UEFI et secure boot. 
> 
> Et quand le BIOS fournit pas le mode legacy tu fais comment pour te passer d'UEFI? 

 

Sur mon dernier laptop de boulot (un dell), j'ai échappé à ça, mais pas au fait que le petit SSD qui sert de cache (trademark machin "intel çavavite" sous ouinouin uniquelment bien sûr) n'est pas bootable (aucune entrée dans le bios). On peut par contre le déconfigurer pour en faire ce qu'on veut... mais grub s'y sentira un poil ignoré  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Sur un Lenovo Thinkpad S540, le UEFI est par défaut en mode BIOS. J'y ai installé Gentoo sans souci, avec syslinux. Peut-être qu'un jour je le mettrai en mode UEFI, mais tant que ça fonctionne, je suis content.

Ce Secure Boot, quelle crasse...

----------

## kwenspc

Faut pas se leurrer de toute manière, à terme il n'y aura plus de support legacy.

Sinon on peut être en UEFI mais sans la partie secure boot. (géré maintenant sous grub/linux, mais ça rajoute encore une étape bien chiante)

@El_Goretto: là par contre c'est plus inquiétant le matos UEFI-centricLast edited by kwenspc on Tue Jan 21, 2014 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

J'ai aussi un laptop avec uniquement de l'UEFI, j'ai installé gentoo à partir d'un liveusb fedora, et j'utilise sys-boot/efibootmgr pour modifier mon menu de boot, du coup pas de grub, de lilo, de syslinux... Ça m'étonne encore  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai pu installer un Lenovo Thinkpad S540 en Full UEFI/GPT à partir de SystemRescueCD. Dans mon cas, il fallait que le noyau (ou tout bootloader) soit dans la partition EFI, dans /efi/boot/bootx64.efi

efibootmgr ne semble pas fonctionner.

----------

## barul

efibootmgr sert juste à éditer l'entrée du menu que l'on a au début (sur mon G55, elle passe trop vite, mais en appuyant sur escape au bon moment, je peux la voir". C'est grâce à ça que j'ai d'ailleurs dit que le noyau était dans /boot/efi/boot/etc...

----------

